# Eclipse, Fatjar und die Sache mit den externen Lib



## Balian (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe ein Projekt mit folgenden Ordnerstruktur: 

src 
--->mein Javadateien 
bin 
--->übersetzte Klassen 
lib 
--->*.jar Files 

Die Bibliotheken aus dem lib-Ordner sind im Projekt eingebunden. (Properties) 

Das Programm läuft in Eclipse ohen Probleme. 

Wenn ich nun ein Jar-File mit Fatjar erstellen, werden aus die Libs mit eingebunden. Beim Starten (Doppelklick) des erstellten Jar_files passiert nichts. 

Ich denke die von Fatjar erstellte Manifestdatei ist nicht komplett. Nach dem testweise entpacken des Jar-Files steht in der Manifestdatei nur: 

Manifest-Version: 1.0 
Created-By: Fat Jar Eclipse Plug-In 
Main-Class: Startklasse der Anwendung 

Was müsste den richtiger Weise drin stehen, bzw. was mache falsch? 

Gruß 

Balian


----------



## VanillePudding (2. Juni 2007)

Wieso verwendest du nicht die eingebaute Version von Eclipse um Jar-Dateien zu erstellen?

Rechtsklick auf deinen Projektordner -> Export -> Java/JAR File -> Nicht vergessen auf der 2ten Seite die Main-Mehode auszuwählen, mit welcher du dein Archiv öffnen möchtest.

Ich kenne Fatjar nicht, aber ich hoffe die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten von Eclipse reichen dir aus 

mfg


----------

